# Roadmaster M Archangel



## hogwldfltr

Wondering if anyone is enthusiastic towards this watch. I've ordered one. I'm fond of the ceramic bezel, in house movement, 80 hour power reserve, and of course the tritium lumes!!! 40mm is great for my smallish wrist as well. Ordered the Blue/Blue version!!!


----------



## BundyBear

Saw it advertised for pre-order. Looks really nice but the turn off for me is that the seconds hand counter weight does not have the double R logo as do all other Ball Watches. To me, that is the feature of a Ball Watch.


----------



## hogwldfltr

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Saw it advertised for pre-order. Looks really nice but the turn off for me is that the seconds hand counter weight does not have the double R logo as do all other Ball Watches. To me, that is the feature of a Ball Watch.


I can live without the RR especially with the 80 hour inhouse movement, tritium lumes, and the ceramic bezel! The movement appears nicely decorated as well. I guess to each their own.


----------



## MrBacon

Not sold on the name. Seems a bit left field based on brand heritage.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hogwldfltr

MrBacon said:


> Not sold on the name. Seems a bit left field based on brand heritage.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Yes, I noticed it doesn't fit within the Railroad theme. Have you checked out the watch, btw? They apparently want to take their watches in a new direction of adventuring. Also the Vanguard and Starlight have been released in this theme. I like the Archangel because it employs the ceramic bezel and 80 hour reserve.


----------



## timefleas

MrBacon said:


> Not sold on the name. Seems a bit left field based on brand heritage.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Has anyone bought, or not bought, a watch based on its name?! Seems to me that would be about the last thing I would be worried about, assumed it otherwise "ticked all the boxes.

I personally wouldn't care about the lack of the RR on the seconds hand--my other watches have them, so have that base covered, and honestly, the dial looks a bit more modern and attractive without the usual RR tail--good looking watch overall, to me.


----------



## Nokie

I agree. 

It does not seem cluttered and looks very stylish and clean, IMHO. 

Post pictures when you get it. 

Nice choice.


----------



## hogwldfltr

Nokie said:


> I agree.
> 
> It does not seem cluttered and looks very stylish and clean, IMHO.
> 
> Post pictures when you get it.
> 
> Nice choice.


Will do; in about six months!!! Should be fully paid by then as well!!!


----------



## Colmustard86

Can you make payments?


----------



## Skeptical

I can take or leave the RR on the seconds hand tail. I don't think any of the new Roadmaster line have it, but I like them. I also like the name Archangel, but I can't say that would factor into my watch buying. I preordered the M Icebreaker, myself. I thought Icebreaker was a reference to ice breaking ships, but the case back appears to have an ice climber on the back, which is a tad confusing, but not really bothersome to me.


----------



## Skeptical

Colmustard86 said:


> Can you make payments?


If you purchase through Affirm, you can. Or just with your credit card, I guess.


----------



## Colmustard86

Ok thanks. Might go black dial with blue bezel.


----------



## hogwldfltr

Skeptical said:


> If you purchase through Affirm, you can. Or just with your credit card, I guess.


Affirm offers six months same as cash. That's my approach!!!

A couple of photos for the thread!!! Love the Blue/Blue!!!


----------



## mjwatch

I preordered the Pepsi Roadmaster Vanguard with an all numeral H3 dial. Ball has reworked the H3 numerals on these new Roadmaster models inserting them on relief cutouts. The dial looks more polished than the old style where H3 tubes are applied directly on the dial.


----------



## hogwldfltr

mjwatch said:


> I preordered the Pepsi Roadmaster Vanguard with an all numeral H3 dial. Ball has reworked the H3 numerals on these new Roadmaster models inserting them on relief cutouts. The dial looks more polished than the old style where H3 tubes are applied directly on the dial.


Sorry to be slow to respond; had several days of blizzards here. I agree that the layout of the tubes can look poor without the surrounds. Seems like there is much more to be gained in developing this tritium technology.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

I think it is fantastic and I love the direction Ball is taking with their new designs. I would have probably ordered the black/black immediately if I had not already pre-ordered the Roadmaster Marine GMT. Really looking forward to that GMT watch!


----------



## mjwatch

AUTOmaniak said:


> I think it is fantastic and I love the direction Ball is taking with their new designs. I would have probably ordered the black/black immediately if I had not already pre-ordered the Roadmaster Marine GMT. Really looking forward to that GMT watch!


Similar watches built on the same chassis. Both impressive! Also impressed with Ball's trajectory.


----------



## labratpip

I'm with you on this one. I've been tossing around the idea of pre-ordering the 40mm blue/blue. I was looking at a few other watches recently and stumbled across this today. Was trying to keep it under 2k, but it checks off every box for me so I might pull the trigger.


----------



## hogwldfltr

labratpip said:


> I'm with you on this one. I've been tossing around the idea of pre-ordering the 40mm blue/blue. I was looking at a few other watches recently and stumbled across this today. Was trying to keep it under 2k, but it checks off every box for me so I might pull the trigger.


It breaks 2K but not by all that much (+250).


----------



## labratpip

It was a no brainer for me. The hardest part will be the wait o|


----------



## hogwldfltr

labratpip said:


> It was a no brainer for me. The hardest part will be the wait o|


I agree; I can't wait.


----------



## Luwe

Anyone an idea what the lug to lug distance is for the 40mm? I am hoping something around 48mm... but can´t find anything.... the 43mm is probably too big for my wrist


----------



## badgerracer

I have been looking at Ball the last few days and am interested in getting a dive watch from them. I was reading through the marine GMT thread and someone pointed out that it had 5 markers instead of 4 in between the hour markers. Ball wrote back to saying that it was for being 10/20 minute markers for the GMT function. It looks like the Achangel also has 5 marks between the hour markers, which makes no sense on a simple three hander dive watch. If they make an Archangel with appropriate number of minute markings (and preferably titanium) I will totally be in, but right now that is putting me off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hogwldfltr

Interesting observation; that seems unfortunate. It seems like a rather significant flaw. I've contacted Ball and will see what they say.


----------



## Time4Good

Thinking about ordering one myself...very tempting!


----------



## cdnguyen729

Just watch out on the dimensions of a Ball watch because they can be deceiving. I had a Ball diver 40mm but actually wore like a 42..


----------



## hogwldfltr

hogwldfltr said:


> Interesting observation; that seems unfortunate. It seems like a rather significant flaw. I've contacted Ball and will see what they say.


OK, I followed up with Florine. The photo of the watch with 72 minute/second ticks is an error. The watch has 60 seconds to the minute and 60 minutes to the hour.


----------



## badgerracer

hogwldfltr said:


> OK, I followed up with Florine. The photo of the watch with 72 minute/second ticks is an error. The watch has 60 seconds to the minute and 60 minutes to the hour.


Well damn. That response might cost me about $2.5k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hephaestos

hogwldfltr said:


> OK, I followed up with Florine. The photo of the watch with 72 minute/second ticks is an error. The watch has 60 seconds to the minute and 60 minutes to the hour.


So their renderings are wrong? Still showing 5 markings between each hour on the official website. That is not how it will look in the end?

What a clown show. Doesn't inspire any confidence in their product design or quality control


----------



## timefleas

hephaestos said:


> So their renderings are wrong? Still showing 5 markings between each hour on the official website. That is not how it will look in the end?
> 
> What a clown show. Doesn't inspire any confidence in their product design or quality control


A "clown show"? Don't think I've attended one of those recently, nor do I find computer renderings of new products all that influential in determining my confidence about either "product design" (how is that in any way related?) or "quality control" (the actual construction of their products?)--but, thanks for your constructive comments, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## hogwldfltr

badgerracer said:


> I have been looking at Ball the last few days and am interested in getting a dive watch from them. I was reading through the marine GMT thread and someone pointed out that it had 5 markers instead of 4 in between the hour markers. Ball wrote back to saying that it was for being 10/20 minute markers for the GMT function. It looks like the Achangel also has 5 marks between the hour markers, which makes no sense on a simple three hander dive watch. If they make an Archangel with appropriate number of minute markings (and preferably titanium) I will totally be in, but right now that is putting me off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hogwldfltr said:


> Interesting observation; that seems unfortunate. It seems like a rather significant flaw. I've contacted Ball and will see what they say.





hogwldfltr said:


> OK, I followed up with Florine. The photo of the watch with 72 minute/second ticks is an error. The watch has 60 seconds to the minute and 60 minutes to the hour.


After hearing back from Florine it really makes me wonder if the first quote's source was real or not. Was the issue with the GMT the same and no one bothered checking with Ball?


----------



## badgerracer

hogwldfltr said:


> After hearing back from Florine it really makes me wonder if the first quote's source was real or not. Was the issue with the GMT the same and no one bothered checking with Ball?


Here is the post in the other thread with Ball's response. And the GMT's were delivered with the 72 minute bezel 
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...t.php?p=50698445&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j-san

I saw the minute/second marks on the chapter ring at the Marine GMT thread and was at first put off by them. However, some deeper scrutiny made me realize that the same minute and second counting effect can be had if one looks at the spaces between the marks vs. looking at the marks themselves. Once I came to that realization, it was a simple visual trick to my eye and I pre-ordered the black/blue ceramic bezel Marine GMT. For me, so long as there is some kind of reference marking for the minutes/seconds between the hour markers, I’m good.


----------



## hogwldfltr

badgerracer said:


> Here is the post in the other thread with Ball's response. And the GMT's were delivered with the 72 minute bezel
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...t.php?p=50698445&share_type=t&link_source=app
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see that the dial does have 72 ticks. I wonder if this watch would have gone the same route had I not intervened. At least now if that does happen I have communications backing my return.



j-san said:


> I saw the minute/second marks on the chapter ring at the Marine GMT thread and was at first put off by them. However, some deeper scrutiny made me realize that the same minute and second counting effect can be had if one looks at the spaces between the marks vs. looking at the marks themselves. Once I came to that realization, it was a simple visual trick to my eye and I pre-ordered the black/blue ceramic bezel Marine GMT. For me, so long as there is some kind of reference marking for the minutes/seconds between the hour markers, I'm good.


Interesting approach' good eye. I guess I still prefer the correct number of ticks!!!


----------



## badgerracer

hogwldfltr said:


> I see that the dial does have 72 ticks. I wonder if this watch would have gone the same route had I not intervened. At least now if that does happen I have communications backing my return.
> 
> Interesting approach' good eye. I guess I still prefer the correct number of ticks!!!


I was wondering the a similar thing. That this was a mistake on the GMT as well, but they didn't catch it and came up with their weird explanation after the fact. But now they still have time to correct the M Archangel before production ends.

What is interesting is the rendering for the Roadmaster Vanguard has a 48 minute track. So a different weird minute track, and not just the same mistake copy and pasted onto other renders.

Either way I think we are getting into conspiracy theory territory here. All I know is that if the Archangel has a 60 minute track then I am back to being interested in the watch. Although I don't think I will jump on the pre-order, but wait until they get delivered so I can see some real world pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hogwldfltr

I wrote to Florine asking about possible virus related delays. Below is the response. It's pretty much boilerplate.



> Florine (BALL Watch Company SA)
> Mar 30, 09:21 CEST
> Hello Alan,
> 
> Thank you for your message regarding your order n° 5####.
> 
> The Roadmaster VangM Archangel was announced with an expected shipping date in April or May 2020.
> After production, your timepiece is going to pass several accuracy and quality tests.
> At this moment we can't provide you a more precise shipping date as it depends on the outcome of these different tests.
> 
> We will send you a notification with tracking information as soon as your timepiece leaves our Swiss factory.
> Delivery will be done directly to you and a signature will be required upon delivery.
> 
> We'll inform you in case there is a delay due to the special measurements we had to take from the Swiss government for the Covid-19 virus.
> 
> We thank you for your patience and stay at your disposal.
> Kind Regards,
> Florine


----------



## Paulthai

Cool looking watch. I like both the black and blue.


----------



## Paulthai

How much?


----------



## hogwldfltr

Paulthai said:


> How much?


Only available on their website; I forget the price.


----------



## BundyBear

.deleted.


----------



## Black5

...


----------



## hogwldfltr

Black5 said:


> very nice looks great
> 
> This copy and paste thing gets your post count up very quickly without having to read or think at all doesn't it...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


How does this relate??? Inquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## Black5

hogwldfltr said:


> How does this relate??? Inquiring minds want to know!!!


Look at post #40 and check out the post history of the poster.

All will be revealed...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## BundyBear

hogwldfltr said:


> How does this relate??? Inquiring minds want to know!!!





Black5 said:


> Look at post #40 and check out the post history of the poster.
> 
> All will be revealed...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


Those speed posts made by the speed poster have been deleted by the mod.


----------



## HEQAdmirer

I welcome your taste. Very composed and elegant watch.


----------



## hogwldfltr

So the watches were supposed to ship by the end of May. I've totally paid for mine and I'm getting curious as to when these will actually ship. In the past Florine has given no information. Has anyone heard anything or is this about par for the course?


----------



## hogwldfltr

Response back from Ball is that the shipping date has slipped to July sometime (from May). Potentially a three month slip. Not very reassuring.



> Malika (BALL Watch Company SA)
> Jun 2, 2020, 10:28:56 AM GMT+2
> Hello Alan,
> 
> Thank you for your message regarding your order n°XXX.
> 
> Your timepiece is currently in production. However, due to the safety measurements we had to take, we had to face some delay.
> Our watchmakers expect your timepiece to ship in July.
> 
> We'll soon send you a production update to inform you about the new expected shipping period.
> 
> We know that this is unpleasant news to hear and apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Malika


----------



## SiSeñor20

I think they’re both already and continuing to fall behind. The Worldtime was announced for March / April. It slipped to May / June and then Jun / July. When I learned of the second from members on here I emailed Florine. She told me I’m likely to receive it towards the end of June a few days ago - and I don’t doubt her sincerity. Seeing your question this evening, I’ve just been on their website to double check. Guess what? The Roadmaster Worldtime is now scheduled for delivery starting July / August. Go figure.


----------



## hogwldfltr

My thought is at what point does this delay become untenable; my watch is paid for and they've got their money. When I asked at the end of March they replied that there was no delay. Now, two months later there is a two month delay. I understand how companies have had to curtail manufacturing. I just wish I'd been given other than the party line to begin with. I also wish they'd kept their word and not made me push to get the schedule. A two month slip in two months doesn't happen without it being noticed.


----------



## hogwldfltr

OK It's now August and I've not heard new of being ready to ship. They said by the end of August. Seems like it's time to contact them again.


----------



## HoldMyWatch

I recommended Ball to a coworker friend of mine and he ordered the Archangel last year. They haven’t really given many updates. It was supposed to ship out in July and then the end of August. He’s not too concerned, but a little annoyed at the length of time it has taken so far and the lack f communication. Requests for updates haven’t always been replied to. In one instance he had to send a second email after 5 days of waiting. It seemed like they never opened his first one. He’s currently considering trying to get his money refunded in the near future. 

I know it’s been a weird year, but communication is key to keeping people happy while they wait. They should have set up bi-weekly or even monthly emails explaining where they are in the production process instead of sending him offers for new pre-order watches. 

Anyway, I keep telling him it’ll be worth but, Ball isn’t making a great first impression for my coworker. I don’t know if he’ll end up buying another one, if he doesn’t try for a refund and cancel his first.


----------



## Budman2k

I just sent a note from the Ball website this week and they responded the next day. I was told the Archangel would ship out at the end of this month.


----------



## Ginkonut

Was told the same thing as well, estimated timeline by end-Aug (ordered blue/blue). Looking forward!

I do find it quite curious that it seems almost standard that they will delay pre-orders by two months usually (pre-Covid days). As per their GTCs too, you have the right to ask for a refund on your order but only if there was no delivery indication two months past the original advertised delivery period. If they could keep within production schedules I think it will greatly help in building the brand and customer experience. 

Having said though I do like their customer service, Florine and the rest have been really on top of things. It's a very untangible "personal touch" kind of feeling imo.


----------



## hogwldfltr

Still looking for input regarding shipment; as I'm getting serial number 1 of the 40mm Blue/Blue it would seem that should ship early in the shipments. I'm not optimistic though. If it really is coming in the next few weeks that would be great. I'd hate to see it slip to a year's wait. Maybe 40mm isn't the most sought after size. WDYT? Since I started this thread a nine months ago I must speculate on the gestation period for a Ball watch being longer than for a human.


----------



## Budman2k

So I guess the design team can work faster than the production team since we're seeing all these "pre-orders". I wish they would stop with the new model pre-orders and do everything possible to get caught up. I realize the Covid situation has slowed things down a lot but seeing a new watch announced seemingly every other week is frustrating when you're waiting on something. I hope the shipments start as I was told.


----------



## hogwldfltr

Hoping this is more than the Nato Strap!!! If so I'll have it tomorrow!!!


----------



## Budman2k

Great news!!!


----------



## hogwldfltr




----------



## Budman2k

Nice!!! Glad to see it arrived as promised. Looks like a really nice shade of blue.

Enjoy!!
Budman


----------



## paintingtiger

hogwldfltr said:


>


Looks very nice! I'd love to see a wrist shot with the bracelet. To me it looks best that way. Beautiful watch either way really.


----------



## LodeRunner

Also if you noticed, that particular watch that hogwldfltr received is "specimen 0001" out of 1000. I think it's cool that you received the very first numbered item. A lot of times, the manufacturer reserves and holds onto the #1-numbered item for its archives/records.

But there seem to be some visual differences between the one pictured there and the picture of the watch from Ball's website (below).










The picture on the left is the same (40mm) Archangel M model, and the one on the right is the piece that hogwldfltr received.

Here are a few visual differences:

(1) The font for the numbers on the bezel (the the 15/30/45 numbers) is different, and the numbers are slightly larger on hogwldfltr's piece. This might be an improvement on the hogwldfltr piece, as the font used on the website photo was arguably a bit cartoonish.

(2) The size of the stick markers on the rotating bezel are different. They are significantly longer on the hogwldfltr piece than the website version. This is especially the case with the short markers from 0-15, but the larger markers are also noticeably larger on the hogwldfltr piece.

(3) Relating to (3), there are actually only three short markers in the website picture on the bezel from the 11 to 15-minute positions (with no marker at the 14-minute position), whereas on the hogwldfltr piece, there are four markers. This might be actually be an area where the website version is better, as the fourth marker at 14 on the hogwldfltr piece seems a little cramped next to the 15.

(4) The triangle at the 12:00 position on the bezel is narrower on hogwldfltr's piece. This was presumably done to accommodate the larger stick markers.

(5) This could be an artifact of the angle of the photos, but the size of the font used for the three lines of text ("CHRONOMETER" "80 HOURS" "200M -- 660FT") appears to be different, with the text on the hogwldfltr piece using a larger typeface.

(6) The blue color definitely looks different, with the hogwldfltr picture showing a much darker shade, but this could obviously just be lighting differences.

It's not clear why Ball made these changes to the markers and the font, as the pictures on the website looked like actual photos and not prototypes or renders. In any event, it's a good looking piece in real life, and I'd love to see more pictures of it in different lighting conditions, etc., and especially a lume shot.


----------



## hogwldfltr

Budman2k said:


> Nice!!! Glad to see it arrived as promised. Looks like a really nice shade of blue.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> Budman


Quite a bit later than promised but earlier that their latest update. I'm happy to have finally received it!!!



paintingtiger said:


> Looks very nice! I'd love to see a wrist shot with the bracelet. To me it looks best that way. Beautiful watch either way really.


It's summer time and I live four houses from the beach; this will see beach time and I like to save the bracelets for the other three season. I'll post a photo once I have the bracelet on and adjusted.



LodeRunner said:


> Also if you noticed, that particular watch that hogwldfltr received is "specimen 0001" out of 1000. I think it's cool that you received the very first numbered item. A lot of times, the manufacturer reserves and holds onto the #1-numbered item for its archives/records.
> 
> But there seem to be some visual differences between the one pictured there and the picture of the watch from Ball's website (below).
> 
> View attachment 15422225
> 
> 
> The picture on the left is the same (40mm) Archangel M model, and the one on the right is the piece that hogwldfltr received.
> 
> Here are a few visual differences:
> 
> (1) The font for the numbers on the bezel (the the 15/30/45 numbers) is different, and the numbers are slightly larger on hogwldfltr's piece. This might be an improvement on the hogwldfltr piece, as the font used on the website photo was arguably a bit cartoonish.
> 
> (2) The size of the stick markers on the rotating bezel are different. They are significantly longer on the hogwldfltr piece than the website version. This is especially the case with the short markers from 0-15, but the larger markers are also noticeably larger on the hogwldfltr piece.
> 
> (3) Relating to (3), there are actually only three short markers in the website picture on the bezel from the 11 to 15-minute positions (with no marker at the 14-minute position), whereas on the hogwldfltr piece, there are four markers. This might be actually be an area where the website version is better, as the fourth marker at 14 on the hogwldfltr piece seems a little cramped next to the 15.
> 
> (4) The triangle at the 12:00 position on the bezel is narrower on hogwldfltr's piece. This was presumably done to accommodate the larger stick markers.
> 
> (5) This could be an artifact of the angle of the photos, but the size of the font used for the three lines of text ("CHRONOMETER" "80 HOURS" "200M -- 660FT") appears to be different, with the text on the hogwldfltr piece using a larger typeface.
> 
> (6) The blue color definitely looks different, with the hogwldfltr picture showing a much darker shade, but this could obviously just be lighting differences.
> 
> It's not clear why Ball made these changes to the markers and the font, as the pictures on the website looked like actual photos and not prototypes or renders. In any event, it's a good looking piece in real life, and I'd love to see more pictures of it in different lighting conditions, etc., and especially a lume shot.


Good eye and nice summary!!!!

From what I gather the image on the left was an artist's rendering as it also had the tick marks that were used on the GMT (six minute/second marks per five minutes); I'm happy to report that mine actually has five minutes/second per five minutes. I confirmed this with Ball while my watch was on order as I really didn't want to interpolate minutes and seconds.

Regarding the numbering, that is one of the reasons I didn't have my name engraved as if I ever decide to sell the watch it could be a nice adder for the buyer.

I also want to add that the hands and hour marks are different colors in the dark. I've another watch (Marvelight) where that is true but I can't tell it at night. With this watch the orange and blue are definitely different in the dark. I'll check the timing on the watch starting today.

Also worth noting is the quality of the matching Nato strap. I really like it. It is adjustable for the remainder of the strap which is threaded though the buckle and it has slits for the pins. I like the way it matches the watch and makes what could be a rather top heavy watch very comfortable.

The shape of the watch is very vertical. It almost has a tuna can shape. I'd call it that if that weren't already assigned to another brand (Seiko, I believe). They've also done a great job of polishing the space between the strap lugs. This really is nice with the area exposed on the fabric strap (it's really not a Nato design).

Finally I'm not certain if the same bezel is being used on both models as the bezel on the 40mm version is larger than the case. This is the first watch in my experience with that proportion.

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Ginkonut

hogwldfltr said:


>


It looks gorgeous! While the look with nato looks badass, the bracelet looks real solid too. Glad it finally arrived for you, wear it in good health


----------



## hogwldfltr

Ginkonut said:


> It looks gorgeous! While the look with nato looks badass, the bracelet looks real solid too. Glad it finally arrived for you, wear it in good health


The Nato is for the remainder of the summer weather; when it cools down the bracelet will go on it.

Another couple of photos.


----------



## HoldMyWatch

My coworker got his yesterday. Brought it in to work today. Super nice watch! He’s also super excited. He said he’s going to wear it to bed tonight so he can see the tritium tubes in action, lol.


----------



## morrison2951

Love Ball lume!


----------



## hogwldfltr

HoldMyWatch said:


> My coworker got his yesterday. Brought it in to work today. Super nice watch! He's also super excited. He said he's going to wear it to bed tonight so he can see the tritium tubes in action, lol.


I wear to bed whatever watch I'm wearing during the day. The lume is great in the dark at night; almost keeps me awake!!



morrison2951 said:


> Love Ball lume!


That is something they've definitely mastered!!!


----------



## Ginkonut

No regrets!


----------



## paintingtiger

Ginkonut said:


> No regrets!
> 
> View attachment 15510807
> View attachment 15510808
> View attachment 15510809


Gorgeous


----------



## hogwldfltr

Adding a couple more with the bracelet!!! Thanks to all who commented and read the thread!!!


----------



## paintingtiger

hogwldfltr said:


> Adding a couple more with the bracelet!!! Thanks to all who commented and read the thread!!!


Now we're talking. Looks fantastic.


----------



## hogwldfltr

paintingtiger said:


> Now we're talking. Looks fantastic.


Thanks!!!


----------

